# Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????



## laci (13. September 2006)

hallo!!
Ich hoffe das Jemand hat eine richtig gute Idee.
Grüße laci#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Gar nicht, ich filiere die und zieh die Haut ab.
Schuppen bei Barschen/Zandern etc. ist mir schlicht eine zu große Sauerei.


----------



## Pilkman (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Hi,

wenn ich die Barsche schuppen will, dann möglichst gleich am Wasser und so schnell wie möglich. Meist nehme ich dazu einen Messerrücken oder ein kleines Kantholz, an dem mit Nägeln ein paar Bierdeckel befestigt sind.

Zuhause mache ich das nicht mehr, dann werden die paar Barsche halt filetiert und gehäutet, wenn gleich die geschuppte Haut sehr lecker ist.


----------



## Dieter1952 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gar nicht, ich filiere die und zieh die Haut ab.
> Schuppen bei Barschen/Zandern etc. ist mir schlicht eine zu große Sauerei.


 
_Genau so_#6


----------



## Hooked (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Petri!
Eine richtig gute Idee kenne ich leider auch nicht. Barsche entschuppen ist immer ne sau Arbeit!
Was aber ganz gut klappt, sind zwei Kronkorken(Bierdeckel) welche man nebeneinander von unten in eine Holzlatte Schraubt oder nagelt. Dann hast Du zumindest einen relativ guten (Ent-) Schupper, für wenig Geld.
Werde das Thema auch weiter beobachten, interessiert mich auch! Den gegrillte Barsche mit Haut sind echt lecker.
Petri...


----------



## Hooked (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Oh! Da war ich wohl zu spät!
Aber wie man sieht klappt das mit den Deckeln wohl ganz gut...


----------



## laci (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

@Pilkman
Danke,ich probiere es mal aus.Zuhause darf ich es auch nicht.
Gruß Laci


----------



## Hack (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Altmütterchens Rezeptebuch:
Die Oma von einem Bekannten tunkt die Barsche ungeschuppt in kochendes Wasser. Danach soll man die Haut sehr einfach abziehen können...kommt ergo weniger in Frage, wenn man die Haut mitessen möchte...

Jetzt fragt mich aber nicht nach der Dauer des Eintunkens #c..habs auch noch nciht probiert..
So long
Simon


----------



## Hooked (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Auch nicht schlecht!
Aber dann kann man sie auch direkt filieren...


----------



## laci (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Vieleicht,wen man nur kurz in kochendes Wasser tunkt,kommen nur die Schuppen ab???;+


----------



## fette beute (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

mit bierdeckel wie oben schon beschrieben und dann in einer großen wanne unter wasser dann fliegen die schuppen nicht so unkontrolliert in der gegend rum #6


----------



## Hooked (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Probieren geht über studieren. Werds demnächst mal versuchen


----------



## ostfriesengerd (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Als kleiner Bursche haben wir die Barsche immer an Omas Zwetschenbaum rauf und runter gerieben. Die Rinde ist sehr rauh und damit ging es sehr prima. Heute nehme ich wie oben auch schon erwähnt ne Leiste mir 2 Kronenkorken. Geht besser wie jeder gekaufte Schupper.


----------



## Wersefischer (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Yep,das mit den Kronkorken ist die beste und billigste Lösung.Zum Schuppen lege ich die Barsche in einem grossen Gefrierbeutel(weil durchsichtig) und entschuppe sie darin,ist in meinen Augen relativ praktisch.


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Kein Witz - mit der Flex! #6


----------



## Lionhead (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Damit:

http://www.payback.de/pb/generator/...0/2288__WMF__Vierkantreibe,property=gross.jpg

Klappt wunderbar mit der gröberen Seite.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## plattform7 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Egal wie man´s macht, was sehr wichtig ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die Barsche möglichst schnell geschuppt werden sollen. Je schneller nach dem Fang man das tut, desto leichter geht das #h


----------



## Lionhead (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Egal wie man´s macht, was sehr wichtig ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die Barsche möglichst schnell geschuppt werden sollen. Je schneller nach dem Fang man das tut, desto leichter geht das #h


Aber trotzdem bitte nicht vergessen, die Fisch zuerst vom Haken befreien und dann waidgerecht betäuben und töten.

Es gibt leider Leute, die dies nicht beherzigen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Dieter1952 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*



fette beute schrieb:


> mit bierdeckel wie oben schon beschrieben und dann in einer großen wanne unter wasser dann fliegen die schuppen nicht so unkontrolliert in der gegend rum #6


_Heiko, ich sehe Dich schon mit Taucherbrille und Schnorchel in der Wanne liegen.........|supergri _


----------



## laci (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

|laola: [@Zanderfänger;1287024]Kein Witz - mit der Flex! #6
Das ist sehr interessant.Ich wuste das gute Ideen kommen.


----------



## Amerika1110 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Wir verarbeiten unsere Barschfänge unterschiedlich:
1. ungeschuppt für´s Räuchern
2. große Barsche filetieren oder Haut mit Schuppen abziehen
3. mittlere Barsche Haut abziehen oder wenn sie geschuppt     
    werden sollen, dann möglichst schnell nach dem Fang
    und vor dem Schuppen stechen wir in die Schwanzflossen-
    wurzel und ziehen am Kopf des Fisches bis ein kleines 
    Knacken zu hören ist. Danach läßt sich der Barsch wesent-
    lich leichter schuppen. Geht übrigens auch bei Zander.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Pilkman (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*



Lionhead schrieb:


> ... http://www.payback.de/pb/generator/...0/2288__WMF__Vierkantreibe,property=gross.jpg ...



@ Lionhead

Ist das nicht diese Reibe von Tim dem Mälztier?!  :m


----------



## Lionhead (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*



Pilkman schrieb:


> @ Lionhead
> 
> Ist das nicht diese Reibe von Tim dem Mälztier?!  :m


 
weiß ich net, stand kein Name drauf, oder ist das Kürzel von ihm WMF ???






Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## thorsten73 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Zitat Zanderfänger: Mit der Flex!

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
DAS mußt genauer erklären.


----------



## laci (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*



Amerika1110 schrieb:


> Wir verarbeiten unsere möglichst schnell nach dem Fang
> und vor dem Schuppen stechen wir in die Schwanzflossen-
> wurzel und ziehen am Kopf des Fisches bis ein kleines
> Knacken zu hören ist. Danach läßt sich der Barsch wesent-
> ...


----------



## Buster (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*



> vor dem Schuppen stechen wir in die Schwanzflossen-
> wurzel und ziehen am Kopf des Fisches bis ein kleines
> Knacken zu hören ist. Danach läßt sich der Barsch wesent-
> lich leichter schuppen. Geht übrigens auch bei Zander


 
und warum fallen die Schuppen leichter ab wenn man dem Fisch erst die Wirbel ausrenkt ?

Ich glaub ja grundsätzlich alles  was ich hier im AB lese aber das müßt ihr mir doch erstmal erklären |znaika:


----------



## Lionhead (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*



thorsten73 schrieb:


> Zitat Zanderfänger: Mit der Flex!
> 
> |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:
> DAS mußt genauer erklären.


 
Bei Nilbarschen über 50 kg empfiehlt sich der Einsatz einer soliden Zweihandflex mit Schruppscheibe. Dazu sollte man sich auch nicht einem geschlossenem Raum befinden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

@thorsten73 & Lionhead

Hab doch gesagt dass es kein Witz sein soll! |motz:

Der letzte Rheinfischer bei uns macht das täglich so und der sollte es schließlich wissen. War sogar schon mal im TV zu sehen. #h


----------



## Lionhead (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @thorsten73 & Lionhead
> 
> Hab doch gesagt dass es kein Witz sein soll! |motz:
> 
> Der letzte Rheinfischer bei uns macht das täglich so und der sollte es schließlich wissen. War sogar schon mal im TV zu sehen. #h


 
Dann gib doch mal eine kurze Erklärung.
Es kann sich ja nur um eine kleine Flex mit 115 oder 125 mm Schrupp-Scheibe handeln. Es bliebe nur noch die Frage nach der Dosierbarkeit zu stellen, es bedarf wahrscheinlich einiger Übung bis mann damit effektiv Barsche schuppen kann.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## thorsten73 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

@Zanderfänger
Ich glaubs Dir ja, kanns mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Schruppscheibe und dann drüber ??? Oder mit ner Trennscheibe Schuppe für Schuppe auslösen ???
Bitte laß mich nicht blöd sterben.


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Genau, einfach mit der kleinen Schruppscheibe rüber gehen. 
So putzt unser Fischer hier auch seine Brassen und verkauft sie entgrätet als Filet. 
Wer möchte, kann von mir gerne seine Telefonnummer haben. #h


----------



## laci (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Genau, einfach mit der kleinen Schruppscheibe rüber gehen.
> So putzt unser Fischer hier auch seine Brassen und verkauft sie entgrätet als Filet.
> Wer möchte, kann von mir gerne seine Telefonnummer haben. #h
> wie geht das entgräten von brassen?


----------



## thorsten73 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Zitat laci:Wie geht das entgräten ?

Die werden natürlich mit einer Trennscheibe ausgelöst|supergri |supergri


----------



## porscher (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Also es gibt noch nen guten Tipp: Die gefrorenen barsche ganz kurz mit kochendem oder heißen Wasser kurz "abschrecken".Die schuppen gehen dann sehr leicht ab.Aber natürlich schmeckt ein frischer Fisch immer besser,als einer der schon im Tiefkühlfach lag.


----------



## abuhamster (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

Moin,
ich schuppe die Barsche nicht, ich ziehe sie aus.
Dann leicht gemelt und ab ins heiße fett. Ein schöner Roter und etwas Weisbrot dazu. Ein Gaumenschmaus!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

@thorsten73

Wieso lästerst Du in diesem Fred eigentlich ständig und *unpassend* über meine Erklärungen? #d

*@laci*

http://www.graetenschneider.de/

...oder unter dem Begriff *Steaker*

http://search.ebay.de/search/search...om=R41&query=steaker&category0=&Submit=Finden

 Gruß #h
 Ernst​


----------



## thorsten73 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wie entschupt Ihr Eure Barsche????*

@Zanderfänger 
Ist nicht bös gemeint. Als ich das mit der Flex zum ersten mal gelesen hab und es mir bildlich vorstellte mußte ich halt schmunzeln. Ok ?#g #h #h


----------

